# Executive Towers, Business Bay - worst place to live in dubai?



## apexjay (Mar 27, 2011)

Its always noisy! They keep drilling somewhere or the other and the buildings are so flimsy the noise reverberates throughout. Leaks. Stinking parking area. Uggh!

Anyone in the forum figured out who to complain if at all there is a point doing that?

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi there
It's not like that I am living in executive tower since a year and we are quite satisfied with the services... The Maintainence is quick ... The parking area is washed every ten days or so it will be noisy as apartments are like that maybe your tower has some issues as every tower has it's own management... There are no leakage issues too..


----------



## Vento (Dec 30, 2011)

Anyone else live there? Im considerung a 3br and seems like have good value for the price

But if its that bad, i need to reconsider it

Anyone??


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Its a dubai Properties development and therefor not the best built but to be honest you can have noise issues anywhere in Dubai if you have bad neighbours.


----------



## Rania_A (May 1, 2012)

I live in executive towers, tower b and i think it is just a great place to live! we have a amazing view, the tower is always clean and it is soooo great to have all the shops at the ground level! The only thing is that the windows are not regulary cleaned.....that is really bad -.-


----------



## Sevenoaks1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi there, I wondered if anyone has more views on executive towers as a place to live. Seems a good price for the area. Has the building work calmed down now? Am trying to choose a place from England but my husband is out there so he can view it. Would the area be an ok place for children? It would be a great position for us to live as near school and work. Thanks


----------



## twob_1982 (Aug 21, 2012)

If heard about those problems before. We live in downtown and from our apartment can see that there is still a lot of building and infrastructure works being undertaken, if you can put up with the noise and dust for the next 2 years, i would go for it, otherwise not


----------



## globalindian78 (Aug 24, 2012)

We are also looking to rent an apartment in Business Bay area. Have made couple of viewings however didnt understand the entrances. All residential tower entrances are through parking lots, which is something totally puts me off. Not sure whether guests visiting those living in Executive towards have mentioned anything.

Any views on how the security around the residential buildings will be once the mall opens? Please share.


----------

